# sieg mini lathe



## bazmak (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi anybody just joined this website all new to me please help me
Where can i get a button die M10x1 LH thread to modify my cross slide leadscrew Any comments would be most gratefull if i can learn how to receive them Regards Barry


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 21, 2012)

How about an introduction  in the welcome area . and a bit more info of what you are trying to do .  I am not picturing what your mod is and have not heard of a button die.  more info needed please. 
Tin


----------



## bazmak (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi a button die cuts a male thread like a split die but no slit
usually used to clean up a threaded shaft
I am trying to extend the cross feed to my sieg lathe ie extend the threaded section or make a new lead screw I would like to know where to buy a 
M10 x 1 LH die nut When i become more familiar with this website
TOOLS and MODS website shows how to extend the cross slide by making a 
new leadscrew Sounds simple right Regards Barry


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 22, 2012)

If you are in the UK try Tracey Tools


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok now I see what you are doing . What area of the world are you . I can give US suppliers if that is what you want but if you want Australia suppliers the best I can do is a Google search. 
Tin


----------



## bazmak (Dec 22, 2012)

HI what is the best way to introduce myself How do i post photos
When i lived in the UK i had 2 myford lathes and partially built a
#
31/2 Gauge steam loco pacific 4-6-2 Heilan Lassie Now retire in OZ like a fool 
i sold the lathes and all my equipment Without a dedicated workshop i bought
a small sieg lathe 7 x 16 which i am very impressed with (after tweaking and mods it makes a nice piece of Kit) Just finished a vertical slide using the compound slide and found a whole new world out there for 7" mini lathes
Next project is to extend the cross slide travel When i get familiar with this web site and get to meet people i would like to post photos and exchange ideas
Regards Barry


----------

